# can i call myself an electrician



## shafiq01

Hello all,

I have 3 years experience working as an installation electrician and have the following qualifications:

City and guild level 2 and 3 2330
17th edition wiring regs and
Nvq 2356 level 3.

I would like to know whether I am qualifed to call my self an electrician. Thank you


----------



## captkirk

Im not sure what all that means. Personally you can call me what ever you want, just dont call me late for dinner.


----------



## shafiq01

What exactly do u not understand


----------



## sparky105

In Canada you need to serve an apprenticeship 
10000 man hours of field work and 4 terms of government school training at a college. Then write a Test for you C of Q .That gives you the right to work on electrical jobs and call yourself an electrician. To have your own business you than need I believe 5 yrs experience. Write a Masters test and file for a business license with proof of liability insurance coverage. If you have all of that you could than call yourself an electrical contractor.


----------



## Fredman

*Absolutely not!* :no:





















































Call yourself sparky! :jester:


----------



## captkirk

City and guild level 2 and 3 2330
17th edition wiring regs and
Nvq 2356 level 3.

That....?


----------



## shafiq01

Fredmen you say no I am not qualifed electrician, however according to J.I.B I can get graded as an installation electrician so why do you say no . As I live in the uk and jib ecs cards are what employers ask for, also I have spoken to independent career advisors before I decided to become an electrician I was told I need level 2 and 3 technical cert's 2330 and NVQ level 3 2356 to be qualified as an electrician. So can you all please tel me what other qualifications I need. Or is jib grading not worthy to you fredmen.


----------



## Bob Badger

Hey fellow Americans, I know we all think the world revolves around us  but this is the UK Forum and the gentleman is from the UK. I doubt any of us have a clue what it takes to be an electrician there. :no:


----------



## captkirk

I just dont know what all that means. But I understand his question....Is an apprentice in this coutry considered an electrician...? I know apprentices that can pretty much do anything a "J man of 10 years experiance do" but they are merit shop and dont have anything formal from the state stating they are electricains......


----------



## tie003uk

qualifications and then 5years on site then you have done your time and can be classed as an electrician.


----------



## shafiq01

Tie003uk you say qual's and 5 years on site to be classed as an electrician. What are these qualifications if u could please tell me. The other question I have for you is if J.I.B are ready to class me as an electrician why do say I need 5 years exp. To be called an electrcian.


----------



## Fredman

Wow! It seems the sparkies from UK are just as stiff and up tight as us. 
You guys are either not very observant or the :jester: sign means nothing over there. 


Can anyone say JOKE!

. . .


Hello??:whistling2::blink: :laughing:


----------



## Toronto Sparky

Depends? How many times have you been "Electrocuted"? 
Opps guess that should be in the Peves thread..


----------



## jwjrw

Well I've worked with some people who had a Journeymans card which made them an electrician.........How they got that card is a mystery to me. (maybe they paid someone to take test? maybe a bribe in the test observers pocket?). I've worked with guys with no Journeymans card (which makes them ???? I dont know) who were very skilled and smart as heck and knew the code. Wait I got a J-card.....maybe I'm an electrician too!:laughing:


----------



## drsparky

To get into my first local you need at least one divorce and a DWI.


----------



## Southeast Power

shafiq01 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have 3 years experience working as an installation electrician and have the following qualifications:
> 
> City and guild level 2 and 3 2330
> 17th edition wiring regs and
> Nvq 2356 level 3.
> 
> I would like to know whether I am qualifed to call my self an electrician. Thank you


Generally, People here in the States call themselves "electricians" the first day they are in the trade. 
We have some large metropolitan areas that require licensing and actually issue a Jouneryman license or General Electrician classification. Some are issued Statewide. Some areas have nothing.
We do not have a "National" electrical license do to the fact that each State likes to maintain its own rules.

Our electrical union issues its members a Journeyman Wireman classification when they pass its nationally standardized apprenticeship program and complete its required amount of field training.
Every square inch of our country was and still is divided into districts and locals that administered proper testing to those with the initiative to get a proper education and join a trade. This process allowed its members access to continuing education and an opportunity to train future electricians.
The local governments did not have to expend resources to maintain this system.
Sort of the way our Doctors are licensed through the AMA. The organization is not directly controlled by our Federal Government but is more of a peer driven process.

This system has served us very well for many decades but, in recent times, unscrupulous business have found a way to "hack" our classification process. Therefore, now in the States, it is almost impossible to know the background of someone that calls himself and electrician. We have a huge problem with this and it has gone on for so many years, that the very people in our trade that are not properly trained, and not paid a living wage, have become the greatest proponents of our "squalor syndrome". 

We are not entirely a trade of "craftsmen" now that they have diluted our qualification process, but are now considered technicians or even worse "Installers"
I hope you can keep your standardization process and learn from our mistakes.





And now a word from one of them in our peanut gallery:


----------



## captkirk

From my experiance, its very difficult to find people that are well rounded electricians anymore regarless of what title or test they have taken..


----------



## shafiq01

I am knew to this site and as I am only getting replies from people from america or canada I think I need to go to a UK electrician site. Things are different over here in the uk.. Journey mans card never heard of over here in the uk Joint Industry Board (J.I.B) are very respected by employers so its goodbye,god bless I'm out of here... its been an experience with you folks.:


----------



## RIVETER

shafiq01 said:


> I am knew to this site and as I am only getting replies from people from america or canada I think I need to go to a UK electrician site. Things are different over here in the uk.. Journey mans card never heard of over here in the uk Joint Industry Board (J.I.B) are very respected by employers so its goodbye,god bless I'm out of here... its been an experience with you folks.:


Oh darn, here is another American. I just wanted to say that as you can see there seems to be a underlying lack of respect that some electricians have for each other. I don't know why , maybe it is competetion to be the best electrician. If you are a younger electrician just remember that. I don't even call the apprenticices that are sent to me, APPRENTICES. I believe it is respectful to call them new electricians. Believe me if you learn how to respect the other guys and can get them to help you in a need you will be considered a very good electrician. If someone seems to know more than you, don't be offended...be a sponge and soak it up. It will be you, on the next job.:thumbsup:


----------



## frank

Shafiq


The best thing for you to do is get hold of the JIB rule book. You will find listed the requirements for electricians,Approved electricians.technicians. This will give you some guidance. To be certain however you need to contact the JIB and ask their advice.

You can call yourself what you want really but if you want a job within the industry and you wish to be accepted by an employer and or union and graded accordingly then the JIB has the answers for you,


Frank.

For our US chums. Electrician is as stated.
Approved electrician is as a Master Electrician
Technician is as stated usually it is an office job.


----------



## buddha

yes you can call yourself an electrician,obviously you must consider yourself a newly qualified,relatively inexperienced sparky,but in the uk if you have your c&g 2 and 3,AND your nvq then you are qualified,didnt they tell you that at your college?
in my experience,some sparkys are better than others,have come across more things than some,so experience counts for alot.
i'm just starting out myself,and bug the hell out of the more savvy guys by picking their brains all day long!


----------



## maddfridge

shafiq01 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have 3 years experience working as an installation electrician and have the following qualifications:
> 
> City and guild level 2 and 3 2330
> 17th edition wiring regs and
> Nvq 2356 level 3.
> 
> I would like to know whether I am qualifed to call my self an electrician. Thank you


 
hi there

i would say a repectful not really although you may be academically qualified the jib require am1 and am 2 to be an electrician and or experience with an apprenticeship.

you may be a very capable electrician but these jib rules are basically ancient a bit like me in the mornings lol

i have passed the technicians course c got 17th 2391 test and inspection and now the new design course and they still give me an approved electricians card becuase the courses they reconise have not been updated.

so i just wonder do you have a jib card or will you apply like most of us under the electro technical scheme ?:wallbash:

chuck in the certs and the readies and see what happens i think you may need a good few years more experience but hey i could be wrong 

best of luck

maddfridge


----------



## Toronto Sparky

Here in Canada it's all about the piece of paper that says you are qualified Electrician..
That being said .. There are a lot here that must have bought that paper online @ Ebay


----------



## oldtimer

I think you have to be licensed to call yourself an electrician... But you can call yourself a wannabee. I hope you don't get offended. You will get there!


----------



## mylocalelectrician

*Competent Person*

Hi, as you hold those qualifications, and as you say you have 3 years experience actually working in the field I would say that you are a competent person!

As long as you are happy with your own work and are happy to self certify then why not call yourself an electrician?

Lets face it, when you carry out an electrical job and you are confident in what you are doing and certificate your work, You are responsible for those electrical works, so in my mind you are an electrician!


----------



## B4T

Bob Badger said:


> Hey fellow Americans, I know we all think the world revolves around us  but this is the UK Forum and the gentleman is from the UK. I doubt any of us have a clue what it takes to be an electrician there. :no:


Just drive on the wrong side of the road :thumbup:


----------



## Rit

Even an old sparky like me knows that chit runs down hill but that still dont make me a plumber:whistling2:


----------



## I_get_shocked

I worked with a journeyman that

- Claimed Theres no such thing as a parallel circuit in DC
- Cut ground rods when they hit a rock
- Said that grounds werent necessary on metal luminaires
- Ran 14-2 for dining room circuits
- Made the hole bigger if the snake didnt poke out it the first time
- Had no respect for the customer


But according to MASS he is a licensed electrician. The homeowner was schooling him on electrical theory which was pretty sad...


----------



## mattsilkwood

There are many people that call themself electrician that really shouldn't. I think I've worked with better than half of them at one point in time.:jester:

I have seen some great installers hit a wall if they had any kind of a problem. So IMO if all you have done is install that does not make you an electrician.
An electrician is someone that can install *and* troubleshoot. 

I think everyone should spend some time on a service truck but that's just me.


----------



## oldtimer

mattsilkwood said:


> There are many people that call themself electrician that really shouldn't. I think I've worked with better than half of them at one point in time.:jester:
> 
> I have seen some great installers hit a wall if they had any kind of a problem. So IMO if all you have done is install that does not make you an electrician.
> An electrician is someone that can install *and* troubleshoot.
> 
> I think everyone should spend some time on a service truck but that's just me.


 I totally agree. Well said.


----------



## simmo

Toronto Sparky said:


> Depends? How many times have you been "Electrocuted"?
> Opps guess that should be in the Peves thread..


 
Not so sure your too well qualified to call yourself an Electrician either.
If one was to be electrocuted - one would be dead.

How many times have you been shocked would be the term used.


----------



## Toronto Sparky

simmo said:


> Not so sure your too well qualified to call yourself an Electrician either.
> If one was to be electrocuted - one would be dead.
> 
> How many times have you been shocked would be the term used.




Hence the "Opps guess that should be in the Peves thread.." reference


----------



## prldrp1

if you have bought lunch and beer for all the guys on the job.....went for lunches mannyyyyyyyyyyyyy times....spilled someones coffee/donuts or lunch all over your car returning to the jobsite....organized the lockup....and dug approx. 3 miles of ditch with a shovel, maybe then you can call yourself an electrician...lmao...seriously, drill/tap a live buss and then wear that job title proud!!!!!!!!


----------



## mattsilkwood

prldrp1 said:


> seriously, drill/tap a live buss and then wear that job title proud!!!!!!!!


 Why would you want to wear the title of dumbass proudly?


----------



## dorramide7

captkirk said:


> City and guild level 2 and 3 2330
> 17th edition wiring regs and
> Nvq 2356 level 3.
> 
> That....?


Fredmen you say no I am not qualifed electrician, however according to J.I.B I can get graded as an installation electrician so why do you say no . As I live in the uk and jib ecs cards are what employers ask for, also I have spoken to independent career advisors before I decided to become an electrician I was told I need level 2 and 3 technical cert's 2330 and NVQ level 3 2356 to be qualified as an electrician. So can you all please tel me what other qualifications I need. Or is jib grading not worthy to you fredmen.


----------



## ian66

shafiq01 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have 3 years experience working as an installation electrician and have the following qualifications:
> 
> City and guild level 2 and 3 2330
> 17th edition wiring regs and
> Nvq 2356 level 3.
> 
> I would like to know whether I am qualifed to call my self an electrician. Thank you



is this a serious post or a joke ????????????? LOL no, your a vet, no sorry your an airline pilot, nope sorry your a butcher.


----------



## hardworkingstiff

Rit said:


> Even an old sparky like me knows that chit runs down hill but that still dont make me a plumber:whistling2:


Let me help you out with the rest of what you need to be a plumber.

Hot's on the left.
Cold's on the right.
Chit don't run up hill (unless you can get an electrician to wire a pump to send it up).
Payday is on Friday.
And, the boss is a SOB.

Now, you are a plumber.


----------



## 480sparky

hardworkingstiff said:


> .............
> 
> Now, you are a plumber.


Not yet.

You forget "It's not Plumber's Crack....... it's cleavage". :laughing:


----------



## Fredman

dorramide7 said:


> Fredmen you say no I am not qualifed electrician, however according to J.I.B I can get graded as an installation electrician so why do you say no . As I live in the uk and jib ecs cards are what employers ask for, also I have spoken to independent career advisors before I decided to become an electrician I was told I need level 2 and 3 technical cert's 2330 and NVQ level 3 2356 to be qualified as an electrician. So can you all please tel me what other qualifications I need. Or is jib grading not worthy to you fredmen.


dorramide what did you do with shafiq01 :001_huh: If you see him, explain what the word "joke" means.


----------



## The Lightman

hardworkingstiff said:


> Let me help you out with the rest of what you need to be a plumber.


Don't bite your nails!


----------



## maddfridge

*qualified or not*

hi all

joking aside is he still qualified under jib ?????????

the last info i got you could only be approved if you had done 2391 test and inspection ????????????


 Anyone ? ?:thumbsup:


----------



## Imperes

maddfridge said:


> hi all
> 
> joking aside is he still qualified under jib ?????????
> 
> the last info i got you could only be approved if you had done 2391 test and inspection ????????????
> 
> 
> Anyone ? ?:thumbsup:


 
JIB Approved Electrician status requires C&G 2391-10 also.

I have Technician status with 2360 'C' course plus the additional 2400 or 2391-20 depending on when you did it.


----------



## maddfridge

Imperes said:


> JIB Approved Electrician status requires C&G 2391-10 also.
> 
> I have Technician status with 2360 'C' course plus the additional 2400 or 2391-20 depending on when you did it.


hi there

funny as i have now got both but the c course is no longer reconised i was informed and 2391.20 just for good measure lol


will chuck in a regrading form cheers
pm 
:thumbup:


----------



## Imperes

Yes, get yourself a nice shiney platinum coloured card.:thumbsup:

There are two grades of techy, installation and site. Site is the one to go for IMO.

If you check out the JIB website it will explain the differences to you.


----------



## crazyboy

:laughing::laughing:


> *e·lec·tri·cian*
> 
> [ih-lek-trish-uh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> n]
> –noun-a person who installs, operates, maintains, or repairs electric devices or electrical wiring.


----------



## shakerbess

shafiq salaam bro your my name sake lol anyway your qualifications are fine if you want approved status then you will need 2391 with a few years experience the experience is important qualifications are ok just paper you need but itswhat you do with the paper so get lots of experience for you to become classed as competent in testing. 
Other qualifications are the design verification course you then get the technician status from jib
In this trade lots of other courses depends what your intrested in ive taken all never use most if you want to go further in to teaching then id look at further education like hnd


----------



## 480sparky

shakerbess said:


> shafiq salaam bro your my name sake lol anyway your qualifications are fine if you want approved status then you will need 2391 with a few years experience the experience is important qualifications are ok just paper you need but itswhat you do with the paper so get lots of experience for you to become classed as competent in testing.
> Other qualifications are the design verification course you then get the technician status from jib
> In this trade lots of other courses depends what your intrested in ive taken all never use most if you want to go further in to teaching then id look at further education like hnd









​


----------



## rshaw125

Hi,

I'm from the UK and should be able to answer your question.

It seems to me that the JIB will grade you as an electrician.

You will not be graded as an Approved Electrician until you have got at least 5 years of on site experience and / or your C&G 2391 Inspection and Testing. 

In your case you won't be able to take the 2391 until you take the C&G 2382-10 which is an introduction to testing since I doubt if you will have a lot of experience in this.

I hope that answers your question


----------



## Imperes

rshaw125 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm from the UK and should be able to answer your question.
> 
> It seems to me that the JIB will grade you as an electrician.
> 
> You will not be graded as an Approved Electrician until you have got at least 5 years of on site experience and / or your C&G 2391 Inspection and Testing.
> 
> In your case you won't be able to take the 2391 until you take the C&G 2382-10 which is an introduction to testing*(The 2382-10 is the 17th edition regulations course.)* since I doubt if you will have a lot of experience in this.
> 
> I hope that answers your question


Seems you need some guidance too.

In answer to the OP yes you are qualified as an "electrician".


----------



## martinsp

Hi every one!
I have work 12 years as electrician in my home country. Last that i pass is certificate 110-330kv overhead lines installation and servicing. Can i say that i`am profesional electrician?


----------



## zsoltimatrix

shafiq01 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have 3 years experience working as an installation electrician and have the following qualifications:
> 
> City and guild level 2 and 3 2330
> 17th edition wiring regs and
> Nvq 2356 level 3.
> 
> I would like to know whether I am qualifed to call my self an electrician. Thank you


Here is what you need to know:

*Electrician - career path explained *


----------

